

Ask HN: Cannot copy youtube video description. Recent Change? - iamshs

I just noticed that I could not copy the video description on YouTube. This is annoying, as frequently I just right click and search about some of the stuff. Can anyone else please verify this? Why would Google do this experts exchange type of nonsense.
======
jackholland
Just noticed this problem today. This is sad, I like to include the author's
description when I share a video. Some control freak somewhere is having their
jollies...

